# Mercury in some high fructose corn syrup



## pranamama (Nov 6, 2002)

I just read that there was mercury in some high fructose corn syrup. I didn't expect that in my candy


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Do you have an article to cite?


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.healthobservatory.org/lib...m?refID=105040

http://www.iatp.org/iatp/press.cfm?refID=105025


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Forget candy, HFCS is in EVERYTHING







:


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

oh, wow! scary


----------



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

Yet another reason to avoid HFCS







:


----------



## pranamama (Nov 6, 2002)

todays grist.org has an article also









I guess I will be avoiding it for sure now


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 







Forget candy, HFCS is in EVERYTHING







:

I know, I was wondering how it could just be in the few drinks listed, HFCS is in everything (my daughter is allergic to corn, so i know







)


----------



## prescottchels (Jun 8, 2007)

So So So glad I cut HFCS out years ago-whew
I can't believe "they've" known about the contamination for 4 years and haven't done anything about it!! I don't know why that should be surprising given the way our government generally runs...
Anywho, thanks for gettin that info out there to us. I posted the links on my facebook page. Hopefully lots of people will read them and pass them along too.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Can't wait to see what the HFCS people will respond with. Their ads are painful, and I long to send them a video of DS when he eats anything with it in it (corn syrup and corn syrup solids, too) compared to normal sugar, just so they can SEE the difference. Hubby wants to sue the HFCS people just b/c of those ads.

And something in the article I read seemed to be pointing at the *corn syrup* they use to make the HFCS, so it could be in even more things than just those with HFCS. And then there are things with both...like "light corn syrup" (check the label, it's got HFCS in it) and Uncrustables PB&J sandwiches...ugh.


----------



## leosmommy (May 11, 2008)

glad we stay away from that crap


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh this is just sick thank God we cut that crap out a lonng time ago!


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leosmommy* 
glad we stay away from that crap

Some times it is hard to avoid but I try the best I can to avoid hfcs. This information will help me keep away from it!


----------



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

wow, thank you so much for posting this! we avoid HFCS, but this is just more huge ammunition. i emailed those links to all my family, and to my local newspaper!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkybean* 
Can't wait to see what the HFCS people will respond with. Their ads are painful, and I long to send them a video of DS when he eats anything with it in it (corn syrup and corn syrup solids, too) compared to normal sugar, just so they can SEE the difference. Hubby wants to sue the HFCS people just b/c of those ads.

You mean like this? http://www.hfcsfacts.com/HFCS-Mercur...-Outdated.html


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
You mean like this? http://www.hfcsfacts.com/HFCS-Mercur...-Outdated.html

Oh, I love this part:

Quote:

"High fructose corn syrup contains no artificial or synthetic ingredients or color additives and meets FDA's requirements for the use of the term 'natural." Erickson said.
How can ANYONE claim hfcs is natural?


----------



## naupakamama (Mar 26, 2005)

:

OMG I am afraid to even start ranting about this because I won't be able to stop. Thank god we have mostly cut out HFCS. But sometimes it is really hard. Like when you have no bread, are desperate and can't get to a store that has better breads. I WILL do better now though. OMG.

Why on @#$(*(@#$ do they wonder about health, obesity, autism, etc., epidemics when they know stuff like this???? What ELSE is in our food?

Is this something in particular about the way that HFCS us made or would it be true of other products? The article says that it is a chemical used in separating the grain from the sugar. So does it include regular corn syrup? Is it ever used in separating other carbohydrates from grains? or other seeds? making any seed based oils? Ugh.


----------



## naupakamama (Mar 26, 2005)

I also wanted to add that I throw stuff at my TV when I see those HFCS commercials. I just scream - I can tell you what is so bad - ask me!!!!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naupakamama* 














:

OMG I am afraid to even start ranting about this because I won't be able to stop. Thank god we have mostly cut out HFCS. But sometimes it is really hard. Like when you have no bread, are desperate and can't get to a store that has better breads. I WILL do better now though. OMG.

Is this something in particular about the way that HFCS us made or would it be true of other products? The article says that it is a chemical used in separating the grain from the sugar. So does it include regular corn syrup? Is it ever used in separating other carbohydrates from grains? or other seeds? making any seed based oils? Ugh.

There are a number of brands of breads now that don't have HFCS. I can find at least one loaf at any local grocery store. You may be surprised.

I would suspect it's any corn syrup. But, mercury wasn't in EVERY product that had HFCS, but how are you to know which? And of course yesterday my pregnant self was craving a coke sooooooo bad and I had to be strong and say no!

Yay, FDA, doing nothing to protect us, AGAIN!


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

I didn't know they made commercials about HFCS until I went to youtube I found this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYiEF...eature=related


----------



## naupakamama (Mar 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
There are a number of brands of breads now that don't have HFCS. I can find at least one loaf at any local grocery store. You may be surprised.

Yeah, thanks for the info. We have looked around here a lot. I would say that about 50 % of the grocery stores do have a cane sugar or honey using brand (it is often the store brand oddly enough). But the one walking distance from our house doesn't







I can definitely do better on this, I just didn't realize just how important that was.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

For people having soda cravings, the Blue Sky company makes some without HFCS...but some of their products do contain glucose fructose syrup (or something like that), which I verified IS HFCS. And the Thomas Kemper sodas (orange, root beer, and one or two other flavors) are honey-sweetened.

If there's a bread emergency, if Thomas' english muffins will suffice, they are HFCS free.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

you can also go to an ethnic grocery and get cane sugar sweetened coca-cola


----------



## alexzanders_mama (May 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redheaded_Momma* 
Some times it is hard to avoid but I try the best I can to avoid hfcs. This information will help me keep away from it!


We try to avoid it also! This mad me so angry when I found out they knew for four years!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkybean* 
For people having soda cravings, the Blue Sky company makes some without HFCS...but some of their products do contain glucose fructose syrup (or something like that), which I verified IS HFCS. And the Thomas Kemper sodas (orange, root beer, and one or two other flavors) are honey-sweetened.

If there's a bread emergency, if Thomas' english muffins will suffice, they are HFCS free.

hansens is now hfcs free again


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

There is mercury all over the place in trace amounts, but much more aluminium! Both are, of course, present in the soil as well, but that's unavoidable. Honestly, if you don't want to get trace amounts of mercury and aluminium beyond what is in the air and soil, best just not to eat processed food whenever possible. Because there is also processing of salt, soy, oils, etc. etc. Doesn't mean you can't eat sweets- we make our own cookies and cakes and occasionally, candies.

(Oh, but use organic cane sugar...







)


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zahirakids* 
I didn't know they made commercials about HFCS until I went to youtube I found this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYiEF...eature=related


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ScarletBegonias* 
hansens is now hfcs free again

I've noticed that! Yay!


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notyetamommy* 
Oh, I love this part:

How can ANYONE claim hfcs is natural?

Or that it complies with the FDA's requirements for being "natural." There ARE no FDA requirements for using that term... all they mean is, the FDA came down on some companies for using the term "natural" on products containing HFCS, and the corn council or whoever fought them, and the FDA backed down.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I would suspect it's any corn syrup. But, mercury wasn't in EVERY product that had HFCS, but how are you to know which? And of course yesterday my pregnant self was craving a coke sooooooo bad and I had to be strong and say no!

Or go to Costco and pick up a case of Mexican Coca-Cola... glass bottles, cane sugar. Wheee! Love that stuff.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

If I remember right coke in Germany has no HFCS, "just" sugar. Not sure if it's still the case.

If you want to make Soda at home, buy a Sodamaxx machine. It introduces bubbles (CO2) into water, you can then add flavors you like. I used to have one in Europe and they now sell it in the US too. I just added e.g. orange juice to create orange soda. No sugar added - or you could work with stevia e.g.
They do sell cola flavor, but I have no idea what's in there. I'd stick with natural flavors/juices - it tastes really good and you know exactly what's in that soda!


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

Infant formula has corn syrup in it! Could this mean there is mercury contamination in some infant formulas? Scary....





















:


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naupakamama* 
I also wanted to add that I throw stuff at my TV when I see those HFCS commercials. I just scream - I can tell you what is so bad - ask me!!!!

Since I've seen the first commercial I've told DH that I would LOVE to have the funds to create a counter commercial - and where they start talking about how ok hfcs is I'd actually be inserting the truth about it! LOL of course I also told DH I'd probably be dead from an "unfortunate accident" by the time they hit the airwaves.

After reading one of the articles to DH, we've decided that we're too poor to just throw out everything in our pantry but once that's gone it's gone - and we'll be watching the labels very carefully from now on. I've always believed that everything we need to be healthy was put on this earth for us, and while that may include bacon it certainly doesn't include BHT, red dye #5 or hfcs. Now it's time to start living what I believe.

K.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suprgrl* 
Infant formula has corn syrup in it! Could this mean there is mercury contamination in some infant formulas? Scary....





















:

Yup.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
You mean like this? http://www.hfcsfacts.com/HFCS-Mercur...-Outdated.html

oh wow...just the fact that they made a website like that







:







:

i'm so glad we've cut it out as well.

oh and i'ven ever seen those commercials...but apparently they say something along the lines of "no different than sugar." and that little comment made my in-laws think it would okay to run down to the 7-11 and get our little buddy some candy. i was like, uh, no. I don't care what the commercial says, to me it is very different than sugar.

turns out those commercials meant it was no different, calorically, than sugar...will my in-laws listen? NO.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nia82* 
If I remember right coke in Germany has no HFCS, "just" sugar. Not sure if it's still the case.

If you want to make Soda at home, buy a Sodamaxx machine. It introduces bubbles (CO2) into water, you can then add flavors you like. I used to have one in Europe and they now sell it in the US too. I just added e.g. orange juice to create orange soda. No sugar added - or you could work with stevia e.g.
They do sell cola flavor, but I have no idea what's in there. I'd stick with natural flavors/juices - it tastes really good and you know exactly what's in that soda!

cola is natural!!! Kola nuts!!! (or beans, whatever they are.)


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nia82* 
If you want to make Soda at home, buy a Sodamaxx machine. It introduces bubbles (CO2) into water, you can then add flavors you like. I used to have one in Europe and they now sell it in the US too.

That sounds fantastic!







:

But I can't seem to find it online anywhere...where can I get it??


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Ironica said:


> Or that it complies with the FDA's requirements for being "natural." There ARE no FDA requirements for using that term... all they mean is, the FDA came down on some companies for using the term "natural" on products containing HFCS, and the corn council or whoever fought them, and the FDA backed down.
> 
> *Or go to Costco and pick up a case of Mexican Coca-Cola... glass bottles, cane sugar. Wheee! Love that stuff.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
And of course yesterday my pregnant self was craving a coke sooooooo bad and I had to be strong and say no!

I also recommend Mexican Coke. It is totally the coke of my childhood!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkybean* 
If there's a bread emergency, if Thomas' english muffins will suffice, they are HFCS free.

I got some whole wheat Orowheat english muffins today that are HFCS free. And boy! They are tasty! Seriously the best english muffin I've ever had!


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

Here: http://www.sodaclubusa.com/default.htm?gclid=

Oops it's called sodaclub here. The big brand in germany was Sodamaxx









Let's see for the cola ingredients... wooo cannot read it, I'll dig a little more and then post it









Edit: Ok as assumed, the cola flavor from Soda Club has HFCS. But maybe someone has a recipe how to make it yourself?
My fave was still just to add some fresh fruit juices... Homemade soda, not HFCS


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Uh, yeah, having a whole case of coke, even sugar sweetened, sitting around my house is a BAD idea. And driving two sick cranky little boys 25 minutes to Costco just to get one thing would be crazy.

Now if I could get one bottle at the QFC down the hill it would have been worth it.


----------



## psychethemuse (May 13, 2008)

This really is horrible. Did you see the page that detailed the products that contain mercury? Poptarts, Yoplait Strawberry Yogurt, Hunt's Tomato Ketchup, and Smucker's Strawberry Jelly are just a few.

The report has some great suggestions of what to do about it:

Quote:

HFCS as a mercury source is a completely avoidable problem. HFCS manufacturers don't need to buy mercury-grade caustic soda. And the chlorine industry doesn't need to use mercury cell technology. In fact, most chlorine plants in the U.S. don't use it anymore, as it is antiquated and inefficient.

While we wait for the FDA to do its job and eliminate this unnecessary and completely preventable mercury contamination, we have a few suggestions for what you as consumers and voters can do.

Currently, food manufacturers don't list on their products the source of HFCS and whether or not it is made from mercury-grade caustic soda. So call them. Make use of the toll-free numbers or Web sites on many packages, and let companies know you're not comfortable eating their product until
you know exactly what is in it.

As voters, call your elected officials and ask them for hearings to find out why the FDA is not protecting us from mercury in HFCS.

Also, ask these officials to reintroduce legislation originally proposed by then-Senator Barack Obama a few years ago that will force the remaining chlorine plants to transition to cleaner technologies. Because even if they stop providing the caustic soda used for HFCS, their mercury pollution is still
contaminating our food system as it falls on farm fields and waterways.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Based on some further reading: http://daddytypes.com/2009/01/28/dt_...corn_syrup.php it looks like the "study" was not as cut-and-dried as we would like to think. For one thing, the results found were parts per TRILLION. That means that one would have to eat 30 Oatmeal on the Go bars in one day to hit the daily intake limit for mercury.

This study was not put out by the EPA or the FDA, and was NOT subject to scientific peer review. Yes, it is still bad that mercury is in the food, I'm not arguing that point, just that it is way less than the study leads you to believe.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contrariety* 
I also recommend Mexican Coke. It is totally the coke of my childhood!

It actually is!

I have a friend who is a Coca Cola addict and collector. He has bottles and cans, full of course, from all sorts of Coke eras. And he verified for me, by checking his cans, that the Coke from BEFORE New Coke and then Classic Coke was sweetened with *sugar*. Then after New Coke, when Classic Coke was reintroduced, or rather introduced, that is when they started sweetening with HFCS. They had New Coke out just long enough that people didn't have the taste of it in their heads/tongues anymore, and then put out a new, cheaper, product, basically.

So when we drink the Mexican Coke, it's a flashback to what we used to have (assuming you were old enough to drink Coke pre-New Coke). Hubby and I find that it's a sipping drink. We just cannot chug it. One, it tastes too good to chug, and two, it just doesn't give the instinct to chug it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Uh, yeah, having a whole case of coke, even sugar sweetened, sitting around my house is a BAD idea. And driving two sick cranky little boys 25 minutes to Costco just to get one thing would be crazy.

Now if I could get one bottle at the QFC down the hill it would have been worth it.

Drat!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogretro* 
Based on some further reading: http://daddytypes.com/2009/01/28/dt_...corn_syrup.php it looks like the "study" was not as cut-and-dried as we would like to think. For one thing, the results found were parts per TRILLION. That means that one would have to eat 30 Oatmeal on the Go bars in one day to hit the daily intake limit for mercury.

This study was not put out by the EPA or the FDA, and was NOT subject to scientific peer review. Yes, it is still bad that mercury is in the food, I'm not arguing that point, just that it is way less than the study leads you to believe.

I think the idea was, any amount, even the trace amount (such as the trace amount of aluminium you get when you drink from an aluminium can- so in a can of Coke that would be mercury AND aluminium, ahem) is unacceptable, regardless of the maximum amount stated by the FDA. Because some people actually ARE consuming that much corn syrup (three cans of Coke, a bag of Cheetos, etc. etc.) easily on a daily basis. Actually a lot of people are!

I agree that this is something of a non-news story if you have been reading any actual books on food processing that have been put out over the past 20 years, but I don't think that it would be hard at all to hit that limit.


----------



## tallulahma (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogretro* 
the results found were parts per TRILLION. That means that one would have to eat 30 Oatmeal on the Go bars in one day to hit the daily intake limit for mercury.

.

not exactly 30 oatmeal on the go bars.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EdnaMarie* 
Because some people actually ARE consuming that much corn syrup (three cans of Coke, a bag of Cheetos, etc. etc.) easily on a daily basis. Actually a lot of people are!

yep.

we have been hfcs free for over a year or so.

it. is. in. every. thing.

cutting it was so hard because it is widely accepted as fine.

its not just on traditional junk food. it is in processed "health food" too.

places it doesnt make sense. i think the average person that is not cooking from scratch could be potentially getting a lot of hfcs and still thinking they are eating healthy.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 

Or go to Costco and pick up a case of Mexican Coca-Cola... glass bottles, cane sugar. Wheee! Love that stuff.

We used to find it at the liquor store. _In California_.

Costco here doesn't have it.

I'm thinking it's just a California thing now.







Rats. next time I'm at Costco I'm going to find out if we can get them to order it.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

If you have any ethnic grocery stores nearby you may be able to find sugar only coke in 6 packs. They sell them at our local Mexican markets and also at one of the Asian markets.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

We have Asian markets, I'll look there.







:


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Passover is just around the corner... if you have any Jewish community or kosher markets, you'll be able to get corn-free "kosher for passover" Coca-Cola soon.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

re: kosher for passover...

I forgot about that. i'll have to look. But, uh, could someone explain why it's kosher and hfcs isn't? thanks


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
re: kosher for passover...

I forgot about that. i'll have to look. But, uh, could someone explain why it's kosher and hfcs isn't? thanks









http://www.oukosher.org/index.php/co...od_sweet_year/


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

In regards to bread.. you can also make your own bread too


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *naupakamama* 
I also wanted to add that I throw stuff at my TV when I see those HFCS commercials. I just scream - I can tell you what is so bad - ask me!!!!

Me too! _They are so annoying! One reawson I am happy we only shop at Whoel foods they do not carry anything with HFCS._


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

So I went shopping last night. Honestly I was pretty surprised that not *everything* had it in it, and learned that many things we already purchased were hfcs free. That was the good news! There were quite a few substitutions to be made, and the bread. Good heavens why does BREAD need hfcs? Out of the brands available in our store (and it's a big name place, not a little mom and pop store) there was ONE brand that did not have it in it that was a style my family will actually eat. And it was of course twice as much as the rest. Figure that'll last us until I can get some made. Guess this was the kick in the seat our family needed to make the change.

K.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suprgrl* 
Infant formula has corn syrup in it! Could this mean there is mercury contamination in some infant formulas? Scary....





















:

Could be. But I understand that the use of corn syrup is uncommon these days. Almost all brands use milk lactose instead which is easier to digest and closer to human sugar. Except, it was recently revealed, Infamil Organic, which switched to fructose I think? Big scandel. It makes for a super, super sweet formula. I think the comparasion is that their regular formula was as sweet as unsweetened apple juice their organic formula was like coke. Disgusting attempt to save money because organic milk has been more expensive and thus organic milk lactose.


----------

